# Orchid enclosure



## jcal (Dec 20, 2011)

Let me know what you think. It gets plenty of fresh air from the air pump and the fan causes alot of movement.

The pothos may or may not go.


----------



## jcal (Dec 20, 2011)

I wanted a way to keep the cups bare so this is my temp incubator.


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 20, 2011)

This looks good. What is the wattage of your heat lamp?


----------



## jcal (Dec 20, 2011)

Rich S said:


> This looks good. What is the wattage of your heat lamp?


It's the lowest I could find. 30 I believe.


----------



## gripen (Dec 20, 2011)

looks good. tell us how it goes. i think you may find keeping them in deli cups and spraying once a day is easier though.


----------



## jcal (Dec 20, 2011)

I will keep you updated. I find this easer though. I just have to keep the water topped off.


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 20, 2011)

I like the whole idea of it, if you have the resources, why not. If the Pothos plant does't make it, you can opt for a plant that likes more humidity like an orchid. I forget, what species of Chameleons are you into. I still just have the one female Panther from Steve Simms.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Dec 20, 2011)

have you record the humidity inside the containers of the mantids?? is it the same?

saludos


----------



## jcal (Dec 20, 2011)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> have you record the humidity inside the containers of the mantids?? is it the same?
> 
> saludos


good idea. i wouldnt thank the rh would change if it was constant but i will test the theory.


----------



## Psychobunny (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm just going to put my nymphs (when I get them) in a 12'' net cube with a bunch of

silk orchids.

I dont need to worry about RH because I have 3 humidifiers going 24/7.

I suspect, like most mantids, L2's will be fine together as long as there is plenty of food.

I keep all my new hatches all together until I see signs of fighting, fear of each other, running

away from each other, etc.

It would be impossible to put all my nymphs in seperate cups. I wouldnt have anywere to sleep!!


----------



## jcal (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll get there some day but right now I only have them to worry about. I like to try differennt approachs.

Rich

Ambilobes. Mostly red bars.

You need to get a male for her! She will start dropping eggs soon.


----------



## Psychobunny (Dec 21, 2011)

jcal said:


> I'll get there some day but right now I only have them to worry about. I like to try differennt approachs.
> 
> Rich
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are pretty new to the hobby?

What all mantids do you have in your collection?


----------



## jcal (Dec 21, 2011)

I am kinda new.......

Creo

Orchid

double shield

Aussie giant.

Wow when you say it out loud I do have more than I think


----------



## jcal (Dec 31, 2011)

This setup holds steady at 80f with 80% humidity. Slight drop midday to 75% rh.

I think it's perfect for high humidity nymphs. Once they get older and less sensitive I think I will pull them out, to make room for more nymphs!


----------



## twolfe (Dec 31, 2011)

Jcal &amp; Psychobunny, how are your Orchids doing? How many did you get? Did you lose any when they molted to L3 (assuming your got yours from Yen around the same time I did).


----------



## jcal (Dec 31, 2011)

I got 10 and all have molted to L3 early this week.

No deaths and all of mine are very active and agressive feeders.

Did you lose some?


----------



## twolfe (Dec 31, 2011)

Jcal, yes, I was sad to lose two of mine...the first Orchid nymphs I've ever lost. They all seemed very healthy when I got them. But two of them had mismolts. The rest of them appear to be very active and are eating a lot. I got four nymphs late last winter and 3 in the summer that all made it to adults. But the last ones I got were a little older when I got them, and it's much more humid in Minnesota in the summer. My house is so dry in the winter. A friend of mine has also lost some of his. I was hoping the rest of you were doing better. Your set up is definitely much fancier than mine.


----------



## jcal (Dec 31, 2011)

that's unfortunate.

The only reason I went with this setup is because my house is very dry as well. Before the orchids I bought some creos and I had a few of them mis molt. After trying different approaches this one was the best for holding rh and temp. All made from spare parts found in my garage.

there may be some benefit that justifies this effort. Not sure as of yet

Now if only I can get some yellow orchids in this science experiment.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 31, 2011)

My Creo nymphs seem to do OK with just a light misting once a day. I've had very few mismolts. And my Oxyopsis gracilis nymphs did even better. I only found 2 out of around 50 that died from mismolts. I have more Ghost nymphs mismolt at early instars than any other species.

Where did you get the black grid from that lines your enclosures?

Keep us posted how your Orchids are doing.


----------



## jcal (Dec 31, 2011)

The black grid is leaf guard for rain gutters. Found it at lowes for around $3 for a decent size roll. Just hot glued in place.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_11632-205-85198_0__?productId=3009380&amp;Ntt=gutter+guards&amp;pl=1&amp;currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dgutter%2Bguards&amp;facetInfo=

I will keep updating.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Dec 31, 2011)

Smart using the fish tank heater as a way to promote humidity! I didn't think about that !


----------



## frogparty (Dec 31, 2011)

Mine are being kept a bit cooler than the rest of yours and haven't molted yet. They have been refusing food the last few days though and are quite fat, so I'm thinking in the next day or so they'll molt. Hoping all make it since I only have 5 of them.


----------



## twolfe (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone know of a link that has the average interval between links for the Orchid mantis? I didn't keep track the first time I had them. I thought all of mine had molted to L3 by December 26. One of my nymphs molted to today, and it must be L4. The others don't seem to be eating.


----------



## jcal (Jan 7, 2012)

itzjustjeff said:


> Smart using the fish tank heater as a way to promote humidity! I didn't think about that !


Thanks. I stole the bubble idea from the dart frog forums. The heater has been working well



Tammy Wolfe said:


> Does anyone know of a link that has the average interval between links for the Orchid mantis? I didn't keep track the first time I had them. I thought all of mine had molted to L3 by December 26. One of my nymphs molted to today, and it must be L4. The others don't seem to be eating.


I don't have a link but I was told by master yen that from l1 - 4 should take 10 days between molts. After that it will increase around 3 weeks for the last few.

Most of mine molted to L4 today. Two are still waiting. No deaths

Enclosure is still doing a good job keeping the temps and rh steady. I did change the bulb from a 38w to a 25w to lower the temps. brought it down from the low 80s to the mid 70s.


----------



## twolfe (Jan 7, 2012)

jcal said:


> Thanks. I stole the bubble idea from the dart frog forums. The heater has been working well
> 
> I don't have a link but I was told by master yen that from l1 - 4 should take 10 days between molts. After that it will increase around 3 weeks for the last few.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear that you are doing well. Six of mine have molted to L4. I have one that isn't eating and suspect it will molt soon.


----------



## D.J. (Jan 10, 2012)

Might get some thankfully my room is very humid due to the turtle tanks


----------



## jcal (Feb 9, 2012)

I guess it isn't the orchid enclosure anymore. I have added more species( nymphs and ooths) and all have been thriving. No deaths from anything I have put in here so far.

Can't say the same for the ones getting their cups misted everyday on the bookshelf


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 9, 2012)

jcal said:


> I guess it isn't the orchid enclosure anymore. I have added more species( nymphs and ooths) and all have been thriving. No deaths from anything I have put in here so far.
> 
> Can't say the same for the ones getting their cups misted everyday on the bookshelf


I mist my orchid 3 times a day. I've never had any problems.

Since I used to be bad about misting, I mist every cup 3 times a day. Takes only 10 minutes. But I have had a mismolt in many months

My Hierodula female has stopped eating. I think she is gonna molt to adult!


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 10, 2012)

Since I got my chameleons my humidity is through the roof. With regular cage mistings and live plants, it's like a sauna in that room(if I keep the door closed). Humidity can go from 52 to 29 in a matter of minutes with the door left open.

I also added a new Enviracaire humidifier, thanks to a recommendation from Precarious. Not only is it more humid, but there is a certain "peace" that comes with the lack of a fan blowing 24/7. AND...The warm mist actually seems to heat the room, as well. I run in there on cold mornings and shut the door.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 10, 2012)

How much is one of em humidifiers? it would be perfect if you are going on a trip.


----------



## jcal (Feb 13, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Since I got my chameleons my humidity is through the roof. With regular cage mistings and live plants, it's like a sauna in that room(if I keep the door closed). Humidity can go from 52 to 29 in a matter of minutes with the door left open.
> 
> I also added a new Enviracaire humidifier, thanks to a recommendation from Precarious. Not only is it more humid, but there is a certain "peace" that comes with the lack of a fan blowing 24/7. AND...The warm mist actually seems to heat the room, as well. I run in there on cold mornings and shut the door.


You are making me want chameleons again!

I had a mistking that kept the humidity up for my ambilobes.


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 13, 2012)

GET SOME! They are very rewarding as you already know. They are a little more involved than mantids with supplementation, lighting, feeding, and watering. All in all there have been no problems, except my worrying about silly stuff that I needn't be. :lol: 

Oh...And the humidifier from iAllergy was a little over $100 including shipping. I am very happy with it. http://www.iallergy.com/product_info.php?products_id=169


----------

